# MICHIGAN; Looking for younger MALE ratties!



## rainlock (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi there, my name is Loraine and I am currently in Okemos MI. I am looking to adopt one or two male ratties, as companions for my young male rat Maple. The petstore I bought him from convinced me that I should only get one buck, as more than that would fight. I'm trying to give Maple as much love as I can, but it's clear that he's getting lonely. After researching online, I realize now just how much he needs a friend or two. D:

The petstore I bought him from refuses to sell me another male, unless I buy another cage, and all the PetSmarts around here are female only. All the MI breeders don't have anything available, and I can't seem to find any active rescues to adopt from. 

Please, if you have any young, male ratlets available, or you know someone who does, PLEASE let me know! 

Maple is about 8-12 weeks old (petstore was unsure, and vet estimated the best she could), so I would like younger bucks to introduce him to so that way there isn't any fighting. 

I have a very large cage with lots of hammocks and hides and ladders and toys, and I feed a mixture of Carefresh Rat Formula along with a wide variety of fresh daily vegetables and fruits... along with the occasional ratty treat, of course. ;D

I try to spend at least 2-4 hours a day with my ratties, and it's usually more than that, as I let Maple ride around on my shoulders whenever I'm home and at night he crawls around in my bed with me and he's pretty much with me all day and night when I'm home, and I'm sure I have time a plenty for a few more rattie friends!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you can't find a male to rescue you could always look into getting Maple neutered and getting a couple females for him to live with. Many people have done that successfully. 

I hope you find a rescue!

I'd also find some good resources on why rats shouldn't live alone and bring them to the pet shop so they don't continue to sell single males or insist on selling them.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Definitely get on the waiting list with one or more breeders as they might have babies before you get another opportunity elsewhere. If you would like a female or two, I would sooner get them spayed than your boy neutered as there are more benefits for them and unnecessary surgery isn't one of my favorite things.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Another option would be to call any animal shelters/animal control near you and ask if they have rats.
Have you tried petfinder.com? Local rescues and shelters sometimes list their rats on there.


----------



## rainlock (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, guys!
If I can avoid it, I'd definitely like to avoid having to get anyone neutered or spayed, because while I have a vet fund in place for emergencies, I'm still in college and I'd prefer to not have to spend money on unnessecary sugeries if it can be avoided. xD

I have tried petfinder.com, and there aren't any rescue rats at this time that I could get.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I can definitely understand where you are coming from. My advice remains the same, then. Pick the closest breeder(s) that appear reputable to you and agree with their ethics. Put an adoption application in and get on their waiting lists. The right boy(s) are worth the wait!

Meanwhile, spend as much time as possible with Maple and tell him that he will have brothers soon!


----------



## Ryusei (Feb 13, 2013)

If you do end up getting him fixed, feel free to message me. I live in MI and have two young female rats who need homes. I had a litter from a pregnant mother I adopted, and all the boys are gone already, sadly.

But hopefully you'll find him some guy friends.


----------



## Nayadarling (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, 
I have an accidental litter... they were born in early December. I have quite a few males, and I would love to find them a good home as there is no way I can keep them all. They're all hooded, tan hood and stripe and white body. If you're nearby let me know!


----------

